# Toys R Us



## sectlandscaping

Got a proposal for this site. https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...m2!3m1!1s0x89e60e041bf003a9:0xcb5802ddb2be433

Not going to name the company and not sure if this is a reverse bid type thing. The proposal that was sent to me is $295 for 2-4" and $85 to deice. This is walks, loading docks, etc. Of course I have the option of sending in my own price but somebody out there will do it for what they want.

Now I have to ask Northeast folks. Is prices really getting that low? I only heard back from 2 out of dozen places and they said no. I still have proposals out there and new ones. So before I even got this I was thinking I was bidding high. Now I see this deicing at cost and I could get paid hourly by someone else to do that lot and make more.

Its a 3 acre lot. Salt/sand is going for $60 a yard. I think 2 trucks could do it in less then 2 hours but ideally there should be heavy equipment there for the long pushes. If I ran the numbers maybe just under a grand for 2" with salt. Whos crazy here me or them?


----------



## Buswell Forest

I wouldn't take a piss on the front door of that place for that price.


----------



## grandview

That.s the starting price, with the reverse bidding you go as low as you feel you can go,and then someone will go less. I think if you register,you can watch the bidding go down.


----------



## gc3

That's nuts!!!


----------



## DeSnowman

There's no way you would make a profit there, with those numbers


----------



## grandview

DeSnowman;1855998 said:


> There's no way you would make a profit there, with those numbers


Sure you are,as long as your the management company.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think your in the ball park with 2 trucks in about 2 hrs, $150 an hour per truck aint bad. Do you want to get more money then $295, I think so especially with the sidewalks. If your going to use salt you need to get a lot more then $85.


----------



## ponyboy

Please say that's a joke 
It's not that bad here yet


----------



## sectlandscaping

The price gets lower from here? I can sign up somewhere to watch this. This is awesome.

I wanted to make sure I wasnt losing my mind. You lose so many bids, not knowing if your high or low and then start seeing the prices and are like wtf.



grandview;1856000 said:


> Sure you are,as long as your the management company.


Well are they even getting a few grand a event or what? They could be lowballing themselves that they have to beat the contractor to even get it done.


----------



## Citytow

sectlandscaping;1855916 said:


> Got a proposal for this site. https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...m2!3m1!1s0x89e60e041bf003a9:0xcb5802ddb2be433
> 
> Not going to name the company and not sure if this is a reverse bid type thing. The proposal that was sent to me is $295 for 2-4" and $85 to deice. This is walks, loading docks, etc. Of course I have the option of sending in my own price but somebody out there will do it for what they want.
> 
> Now I have to ask Northeast folks. Is prices really getting that low? I only heard back from 2 out of dozen places and they said no. I still have proposals out there and new ones. So before I even got this I was thinking I was bidding high. Now I see this deicing at cost and I could get paid hourly by someone else to do that lot and make more.
> 
> Its a 3 acre lot. Salt/sand is going for $60 a yard. I think 2 trucks could do it in less then 2 hours but ideally there should be heavy equipment there for the long pushes. If I ran the numbers maybe just under a grand for 2" with salt. Whos crazy here me or them?


and the hits keep coming . let them have it . sit back , relax . it'll look like an episode of spongebobsquarepants . a good one !:laughing:

pt barnum " theres a sucker born every minute "


----------



## Citytow

sectlandscaping;1855916 said:


> Got a proposal for this site. https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...m2!3m1!1s0x89e60e041bf003a9:0xcb5802ddb2be433
> 
> Not going to name the company and not sure if this is a reverse bid type thing. The proposal that was sent to me is $295 for 2-4" and $85 to deice. This is walks, loading docks, etc. Of course I have the option of sending in my own price but somebody out there will do it for what they want.
> 
> Now I have to ask Northeast folks. Is prices really getting that low? I only heard back from 2 out of dozen places and they said no. I still have proposals out there and new ones. So before I even got this I was thinking I was bidding high. Now I see this deicing at cost and I could get paid hourly by someone else to do that lot and make more.
> 
> Its a 3 acre lot. Salt/sand is going for $60 a yard. I think 2 trucks could do it in less then 2 hours but ideally there should be heavy equipment there for the long pushes. If I ran the numbers maybe just under a grand for 2" with salt. Whos crazy here me or them?


.12 x sq. ft per storm . minus state / fed taxes


----------



## Longae29

BFS sent me the same prices for about the same size lot. Told them their de-ice price is a joke, 2" price isn't horrible, never heard back. I'm sure someone jumped on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

For a 3 acre lot here the plowing is more than fair. Take the overage from that and apply it to the deicing and it comes out about right, for my numbers.


----------



## Jack_Frost

2 trucks 85 per hr ,,, is 340 per push


----------



## ponyboy

$85 hours minus driver $30 an hour minus gas $10 hour minus over head wear and trear on truck and plow you are paying them to plow


----------



## Longae29

John_DeereGreen;1856475 said:


> For a 3 acre lot here the plowing is more than fair. Take the overage from that and apply it to the deicing and it comes out about right, for my numbers.


The plowing includes sidewalk clearing. I tried to figure this out as though it were seasonal to see if your theory was correct, and if it is, and that's "more than fair" for your area, I'd get out of the business yesterday.

22 plowings at $295 = $6,490.00
35 de-icings at $85 = $2,975.00

so that gives you $9,465.00 to work with.

here's how that number would work.

35 saltings of 2100 lbs at $.06)be surprised if you're even paying that little this year) = $4,410.00

22 plowings 3 hrs (acre an hour) at $55.00/hr = $3,630.00

35 sidewalk clearings at $40.00 each (wouldn't send my crew to any job for that little, let alone a high traffic retailer with tons of kids walking around) = $1,400.00

$4,410.00+ $3,630.00 + $1,400.00 = $9,440.00 WHEW!!!! I'M RICH!!! OH MAN!!! I DO A TOYS R US!!! I'M AWESOME!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Longae29;1856494 said:


> The plowing includes sidewalk clearing. I tried to figure this out as though it were seasonal to see if your theory was correct, and if it is, and that's "more than fair" for your area, I'd get out of the business yesterday.
> 
> 22 plowings at $295 = $6,490.00
> 35 de-icings at $85 = $2,975.00
> 
> so that gives you $9,465.00 to work with.
> 
> here's how that number would work.
> 
> 35 saltings of 2100 lbs at $.06)be surprised if you're even paying that little this year) = $4,410.00
> 
> 22 plowings 3 hrs (acre an hour) at $55.00/hr = $3,630.00
> 
> 35 sidewalk clearings at $40.00 each (wouldn't send my crew to any job for that little, let alone a high traffic retailer with tons of kids walking around) = $1,400.00
> 
> $4,410.00+ $3,630.00 + $1,400.00 = $9,440.00 WHEW!!!! I'M RICH!!! OH MAN!!! I DO A TOYS R US!!! I'M AWESOME!!!


I read it too fast...

Those numbers are nuts.


----------



## Brian Young

I highly doubt it's a reverse bidding thing. NEGOTIATE! Everything is negotiable! The plowing price is close but could be better even for my area but the salt price is way too low I think, but depends on what they want kept black top. Not to play devil's advocate here but we have worked with a maintenance company for years and we have a great relationship with them and they are just as confused on some prices as we are in here (meaning price fluctuates so much from area to area on everything from plowing prices to mulch). All I can say is make a wise counter offer and if they accept...great!, if they don't then walk away, it's that simple. BTW I can't believe you guys are paying 60 bucks for a ton of salt, we're up to 95.00!!!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy

Last year $70 a ton this year $85


----------



## Brian Young

ponyboy;1856505 said:


> Last year $70 a ton this year $85


Last year we were at 61.50, this year 95.00!


----------



## sectlandscaping

Brian Young;1856511 said:


> Last year we were at 61.50, this year 95.00!


Sand/salt mix is $55-60. Straight salt is $110. Treated $135.

I was going to send a bid back but after reading that these guys pay out almost 90 days. Theres no way Im footing this bill all winter.

The contract is sick. So many compliance and returns trips. You will be broke. They want black pavement.

After reading through it. The company is a vulture preying on inexperienced business owners. I wouldnt touch it for less then a grand and thats with a net30. Not net 45 after 45 days of clearance. I can read thats 90 days. No wonder theres so many threads about this company.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sect, will you post the National's name?

I wish I were paying what you guys are for salt...


----------



## Brian Young

I wish you would post their name so others can be warned. We worked a one time job for a company called Front Street out of Albany NY and I will never do business with them again! We did a "rush" job in late June/1st week of July and just got the check 2 days ago....AND it cost us an additional 120.00 to have some BS insurance something or other. Thank God I hammered them on pricing! FU Front Street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview

Fernando called today asking about a toys R Us in my area.


----------



## Longae29

BFS was the $295/plow $85/deice here


----------



## gc3

We need a thread on here to list all the places that aren't paying


----------



## Jack_Frost

gc3;1856907 said:


> We need a thread on here to list all the places that aren't paying


ussmileyflagThumbs Up:salute:


----------



## sectlandscaping

grandview;1856753 said:


> Fernando called today asking about a toys R Us in my area.


----------



## Rc2505

Originally Posted by gc3 View Post 

We need a thread on here to list all the places that aren't paying


All National Management companies either do not pay, or pay late. 

I just thought I would make that list short!!!!!


----------



## Whiffyspark

Rc2505;1857164 said:


> Originally Posted by gc3 View Post
> 
> We need a thread on here to list all the places that aren't paying
> 
> All National Management companies either do not pay, or pay late.
> 
> I just thought I would make that list short!!!!!


Not true lol.


----------



## Longae29

Whiffyspark;1857189 said:


> Not true lol.


Not true at all....we work for 4, always pay on time, never been shorted.


----------



## Ne1

Tell them you will plow the lot for that price and then just not show up...Haha

Hopefully the first event would be a blizzard and they would have to scramble to find another idiot to plow for there crazy pricing.


----------



## sectlandscaping

They called again today. I told them to send over the info. Up to 323 for 2-4 and 98 to salt. Still a grand off. Not looking like Toys R Us will be getting service anytime soon. Expecting rain/snow tonight.


----------



## chachi1984

what about a monthly contract 3000-4000 a month salt included


----------



## MSsnowplowing

sectlandscaping;1867820 said:


> They called again today. I told them to send over the info. Up to 323 for 2-4 and 98 to salt. Still a grand off. Not looking like Toys R Us will be getting service anytime soon. Expecting rain/snow tonight.


Sounds like the company that called me to bid at a large place in Waterford, they sent me the pricing they were willing to pay.
The pricing was insanely low.
I told them I could make that kind of money subbing for someone else without the headaches and was not interested unless they were willing to triple the pricing.
they got someone to do it.
there is always someone out there willing to do it for less.

And it's just going to rain tonight, maybe some flurries early morning then the temps are going up into the 40's, not even a salt event.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Does anyone know who ended up with Toys R Us in CT this year?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Idk but bfs has it for landscaping in my area


----------

